# Caustic Soda/Lye/Sodium Hydroxide?



## Terpit (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello,

Does anyone know where i can get Caustic Soda/Lye/Sodium Hydroxide in Dubai?
I tried Ace on SHZ but had no luck.

Thanks,


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

Check in Geant in cleaners section for Caustic Soda. I just bought something similar from there to unblock drains and it did say it contains caustic soda as main ingredient


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Terpit said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know where i can get Caustic Soda/Lye/Sodium Hydroxide in Dubai?
> I tried Ace on SHZ but had no luck.
> ...


Do you want it to unblock drains? Most plumbers here use acid, which you can buy in areas like Satwa in huge cans. Well, not huge, but pretty big. Alternatively, most supermarkets stock products like Drano or Draino, depending on where it's been imported from.


----------

